# Famous Family Bedders?



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm getting ready to do my Family Bed workshop at my birth network meeting this weekend (thanks to all the mamas who responded to my earlier thread and sent co-sleeping pics







) and I'm just wondering if anyone has a list of famous family bedders.

Just for fun...I thought it would be neat to drop a few names.

I have heard that Kenny Loggins (is he still considered famous???







) had a special bed made so his family could all fit.
I heard the interview with Noah Wiley so I can include him and his wife!









Who else do you know of???

Thanks!

~Erin


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

Bono- from U2 has a extra large bed because he says even his teenagers continue to crawl in with them regularly.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Oooo....that's right! I remember reading that a while ago! Thanks!!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I think John Travolta and Kelly ******* were cosleepers. Also Kelly Rippa on occasion (I heard her mention waking up with toddler feet in her face before on her show...or I could be loosing my mind and imganing things). Definatly Noah Whylie. I knew there was a reason he is so yummy.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

oooh Noah!


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Leah Remini (sp?). In a mag. article I read about her dd sleeping w/ them in them in their calif. king (so lucky)


----------



## michiganmidwife (May 26, 2005)

Hi. I once saw John Travolta on a either Letterman or Leno. (can't remember which.) Anyway I just loved it because he was talking about how he and Kelly ******* and their kids are late nite owls. He said that they always stay up half the night and do adventurous things and when they all end up crashing, they share a bed with their kids. I think it's safe to add this one to your list


----------



## rachelmarie (Mar 21, 2005)

I read in a mag a while back that Heather Locklear and Richy Sambora still co-slept with their 6 year old in order to have family time after Richy had been touring. But now I guess they are separated?? I don't know...


----------



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

I think Felicity Hoffman of Desparate housewives..


----------



## miasmommy (Feb 4, 2005)

I remember Julianne Moore talking about how her kids always slept with her. I think it was in Redbook last year. She's a very cool mother.

And yes, I just saw the Leah Remini article... LOVED it... she said something like "when I have a problem, I always call my Mom, why would I let my baby CIO?...

I LOVE when celebs say something that makes sense!









Miasmommy
DD is 2!


----------

